# BIG NOSE DRILLS ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Has anyone else done this ? @ a club we belong 2 do it once or twice a year - it is just 4 fun - but gives you a good idea how far away the bird is when your pup goes on POINT - PIKE never wins - he goes on POINT - the bird is less than 20yds away - a white lab wins every time - 80yds away - the pup locks down !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In a real hunting situation I wouldn't want my dog pointing a bird 80 yards away by scent. Do you know how much brush I would have to kick up in that 80 yards before I ever got to the bird? Then there's a good chance I would get off course, have to go back to my dog have him relocate. Do that a couple of times and me and the dog both would be frustrated, and the birds would have ran to the next county. I'll take a dog like PIKE any day, over that 80 yard pointing lab.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - me 2 - I take PIKE - most times he is with in 10ft - when he gets BIRDIE & LOCKS DOWN - I LOVE this - @ 20yds - did happen once in Ks - over 200 quail in a new winter wheat field - FREAKED me out - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

lol...for some reason when i read this title, I took it very literally and thought what in the world is a drill used for with a dog that has a big nose... <caffiene hasn't set in yet>


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey REM just a quick couple of questions.
Does that white lab point at the same distance during the trail?
If it does, are the dogs suppose to stay steady on point until the handler flushes the bird?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - it is just a fun drill - a bird is put in a launcher - we take turns starting from the same station 2c when a pup first points - Abby the lab does have a giant nose - but 2 hunt over her would V hard - other pups that honor - would get pissed off - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was just wondering if she does it on hunts, or had figured out the fun drill.
I've seen dogs that will stick close to 4wheeler tracks looking for the birds, because they figured out bird boys ride 4 wheelers at some trials. The dogs were still great wild bird hunters, they just figured out how to up their odds at game. 

A picture of Cracker to prove my point, even her owner says she does it.


----------

